# Antiviren Programm für Android Smartphone !



## fL!nT (26. August 2010)

*Antiviren Programm für Android Smartphone !*

Hallo!
war gerade im Android Market unterwegs und da sind mir verschiedene Apps (Antivirenprg`s) aufgefallen.Nun hätte ich da mal direkt Fragen an Euch.Ist es sinnvoll so ein App zu installieren bzw. nutzt ihr Antivirenprg`s für Eure Smartphones?


----------

